# Belted Magnum "bulge"



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am looking at getting a 7MM Rem Mag and want to be able to reload for it. I did some searching on-line last night and saw a few sites that talked about how hard it was to reload belted mags more than 5 times(and in some cases more than twice) because of a bulge that develops just above the belt. This belt supposedly can not be corrected with your basic resizing dies. I also saw a site for a die with a collet that can help. http://www.larrywillis.com/7mmremmag2.html.

Has any one experienced these problems? Is it really as hard to work around as I have read, and has any one used a die like the one on this website or any other way to fix the problem?

Thanks!!


----------



## ilike2shoot (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm on round 4 with some rem and some win brass (using a full length die...neck die would probably make them last longer than my full length) and have not had any issues yet, although I haven't used a max load on any.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Over the years I have bought into a lot of gimmicks. Some sound perfectly plausible, and I have bought them only to find I don't need them. Sort of like those fancy fishing lures that catch more fishermen than fish. I have never had any problems reloading belted rounds. With my 300 Winchester Magnum I have loaded some hot rounds, and I still have no bulging. I have never seen the bulging they are talking about, and I don't see how it can happen when that portion of the cartridge is within the chamber. I wouldn't worry about it. 
To get good accuracy I normally stick with one brand of brass. For my 300 Winchester magnum that has been Federal Gold. I have not kept track of how many loading I have from them, but the last time I purchased brass was six years ago, and I shoot it a lot.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Can't say as I have run into much bulging on my 7MM Mag brass. 7MM Mag brass is pretty cheap (around $22 per 50), so when they start getting old, I toss them. I prefer Winchester brass, BTW...

The one thing I do run into with mag brass is that I have to trim them more often, at least until I started using an RCBS X-Sizer Die. Once the X-Die is adjusted properly, brass rarely has to be trimmed.

The 7MM Mag isn't terribly tough to load or work with. It likes near max to max charges of slow burning powder like RL 19 and RL 22. If I could only use one powder for the 7MM Mag, it would be RL 22.

With my LH 700 I get MOA or better accuracy with 120, 140, and 160 grain bullets. I like Nosler Ballistic Tips or Accubonds best.

My favorite deer/goat load is a CCI 250 primer, 70 grains of RL 22, and a 120 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip with an OAL of 3.290". This load prints sub MOA and chronographs 3275FPS from my 26" 700. Sighted +3" at 100 yards, it's on at 300 and -9" at 400...


----------

